# Like a Rolling Stone...



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio is bringing back BOB DYLAN's award-winning music show,
"Theme Time Radio Hour" for a second season starting in September. The new
season will feature a mix of songs related to a specific theme, along with stories
about the music. Following the show's first anniversary on May 3, XM will air a
"Theme Time" marathon during the Memorial Day weekend beginning May 26
at 6 p.m. ET on The Village (channel 15). - _SkyReport_


----------

